# prof. Webserver für ne Firma



## Flens (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Demnächst soll ich bei uns in der Firma einen Webserver für's Intranet einrichten.
Hab schonmal auf meinem lokalen Rechner Apache, PHP und MySQL installiert. Das läuft auch alles.

Wenn ich nun aber so etwas professionell machen will (also für ein Firmennetzwerk), läuft es da genauso?

Gibt es da vielleicht ne Anleitung für den professionellen Aufbau eines Webservers für's Intranet.

Hab mir das so gedacht:

Rechner an das Netzwerk anschliessen, Windows oder Linux drauf, dann Apache, PHP und MySQL drauf und fertig ist der Webserver für die Firma....

Gruß

Flens


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. Januar 2004)

Ja, sicher, was soll anders laufen?
http://IPdesRechners müsste der dann im Netz erreichbar sein. 
Hab bei mir im Intranet das selbe, nur halt mit einem IIS unter Windows.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Flens (21. Januar 2004)

mir ging es darum, ob man beim professionellen Einsatz noch irgendwas anderes machen muss oder beachten sollte. Im Intranet greifen ja mehr Leute auf den Webserver zu.


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. Januar 2004)

In welche Richtung denkst du da?
Sicherheitsmäßig?


----------



## Flens (21. Januar 2004)

1. Sicherheit
2. Mehrbenutzerverwaltung
3. Integration ins vorhandene Firmennetzwerk
4. Auswahl des Rechners (Hardware)

Das sind so meine Fragen zur Zeit


----------

